# General > Application Testing >  Can someone please help me with my testing this product of mine???

## ThEiMp

Dear VBFormers,

I wish for someone to help me to test this product of mine, it's called: QuickDirector SX. Which is the first real app, that i have been able to make for a good long while, after going to the private sector of my programming career, even like that.

Here is the product's source code for you to work and then undertand me of, the source coding processes.

!! Thanks in advance !!

----------


## Peter Swinkels

I took a look, and loading the project causes several errors about being unable to load an *.ocx file. I am aware that you aren't allowed to include binaries in forum attachments, but could you provide a quick start quide explaining how to obtain these *.ocx files or how to build them?

----------


## Peter Porter

> I took a look, and loading the project causes several errors about being unable to load an *.ocx file. I am aware that you aren't allowed to include binaries in forum attachments, but could you provide a quick start quide explaining how to obtain these *.ocx files or how to build them?


His app had the same problem back in 2018:

https://www.vbforums.com/showthread....hEiMp-has-done

He had 3 years to fix this, but I guess he was distracted with his private sector programming career.  :big yellow:

----------


## Peter Swinkels

I dont get it. Why did he post this again in the wrong forum? Private sector programming career?? Is he trying to make money with this? How nice of him to share his source code with the rest of us!  :big yellow:

----------


## Peter Porter

> I dont get it. Why did he post this again in the wrong forum?


Probably wanted more exposure with Chit Chat.




> Private sector programming career?? Is he trying to make money with this? How nice of him to share his source code with the rest of us!


I had to reread what he wrote a few times. My guess, he created this app on his time while dealing with his career. But if he meant that this is for the private sector, I hope he has a back-up career!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ThEiMp

Thanks for the input

----------

